# atievxx.exe keylogger



## thatguy113 (Nov 12, 2007)

i have threatfire and avg installed on my laptop. Yesterday I reinstalled threatfire because it wasn't working correctly, and it worked fine today. Today, when I restarted my laptop, threatfire popped up and alerted me that a atievxx.exe was logging keystrokes. I told it to end the process and quarantine it. But the process is still running (it comes back after I delete it). I tried to install pctools firewall (I also installed it yesterday, but it wouldn't run for some reason), but it wouldn't run right today either. Now when I get on my laptop, no programs want to startup, not even windows media player. Does anyone have any advice on how to fix this? What the problem might be? Or atleast some way to fix it temporarily (I'm planning on backing up my files and reformatting if the problem proves to be very difficult)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

